
Protecting Bitcoin with a Gun Barrel - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/9252/protecting-bitcoin-physical-security-guns-lopp
======
AudioBookKing
Bitcoin GitHub Repo got Hijacked by Adam Back, Greg Maxwell and their Company,
Blockstream in order to hinder Bitcoin and pushing their own crypptocurrency
and payment network, Liquid Bitcoin and "Lightening Network"

